# Fishing today.



## Cbus bass fisher (Mar 20, 2014)

I have had a pretty good year so far. To date I have caught thirteen bass that have weighted 5 lbs. A bunch of four pounders as well. I fished for a little bit today before work and caught 6 bass. Lost two that were 4lbs or better as well. Most were caught on a chatterbait along mud lines in 3-5FTW. Here are a few picture of the better fish I caught today.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Those look like some very nice fish so far this year. Congrats on the great start hope it continues


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Nice looking fishes . Keep up the good work. And that my type of work


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Nice job Cbus. Great start this year!


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Those are some nice bass for sure! Its great that you post how and what you caught your fish on, it may help someone down the road


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Dang pass that good fishing mojo this way. . None of my bass this year have been anything to brag about.. but hey its always a good day when your fingers smell like bass. So I wont complain to much ive atleast been catching some!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Dang nice fish! Ive only popped a couple good fish so far. Its hard to get big fish out of those ponds!


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

I remember the first bass I caught over 5lbs.many years ago and it was from a pond and I had it mounted. I've been fortunate enough to catch many bass that size and larger over the years and it doesn't matter if they come from a pond or lake. It's still just as exciting today as it was back then.

Good job Cbus, and keep the posts and pics coming!


----------



## Mr. Basskisser (Oct 18, 2005)

Here is a 4# 1oz my brother caught with Cbus. He says these fish are short but fat.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishForever (Mar 15, 2014)

Great fish man! I would love to find a pond near groveport with bass like that. Keep on fishin man and keep the pics coming.

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Love these rainy days

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Nice fish and pictures.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Nice fish. When it comes to catching quality largemouth in Ohio you can't beat pond fishing.


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Nice fish send me some of your good luck

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## countryfisher (Jul 16, 2012)

All I can say is.....FISH ON DUDE!!!!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks for the pics *Cbus*.

Keep on catchin em and posting the pics to give the envious, less fortunate something to whine about.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Those are awesome fish, congrats!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Good backup job Kim


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

chaunc, just curious if you hit Kentucky Lake this year? I haven't made it down for a few years (weddings and graduations). But I still have never done as well as you have (I'm not no where near the fisherman you are. But sometimes I get lucky..... I'd never bet against you in a tournament though.

Keep on taking care of your older fishing buddies... Gotta love you for that.


----------

